
Capital One statement on data breach - grzm
https://www.capitalone.com/facts2019/
======
dang
Current thread on this story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20560342)

------
tictok4
>Importantly, no credit card account numbers or log-in credentials were
compromised and over 99 percent of Social Security numbers were not
compromised.

Cool, just other stuff, such as name, address, income, credit score,
transaction history, payment history, ya know, nothing too important or
personal..

Arguably the least important data element is the account number...

~~~
fitzroy
Moreover, less than 0.0000000000000001 of the statically-likely-to-exist life
forms in the known galaxies were affected by this incident. Nothing to see
here.

------
Deimorz
I always love seeing the strange little PR downplay methods that companies
decide to use. This one's got the appropriately bland and information-less
choice of url/title with "Facts 2019" as well as:

(large bold text) No bank account numbers or Social Security numbers were
compromised, other than:

(small text) Well, other than the 140,000 and 80,000 that were compromised. Oh
and also the 1 million Canadian ones.

~~~
cruig
Did huckabee sanders draft this? It’s also the bottom of the page... of
course.

------
macinjosh
From the criminal complaint:

>A firewall misconfiguration permitted commands to reach and be executed

Obviously this person committed a criminal act, however, Capital One should
also shoulder responsibility for not securing customer data. I have a feeling
we'd be waiting a long time for accountability on C1's part.

------
naiaokami
What's in your wallet? :P

~~~
fma
More like... What's in their wallet.

~~~
ModernMech
More like... who's in your wallet?

~~~
tehjoker
Skillful
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Détournement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Détournement)

